# Old Wives' Tales Game



## MamaBee413

:pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue:

Okay, ladies. I'm a sucker for playing with Old Wives' Tales and seeing just how accurate they are for me. Below, I have listed many of them and at the bottom have tallied my results. If you'd like to play along, let me know how many say girl for you, how many for boy, and how many inconclusive. Once you find out your gender for sure, let me know and we'll see how close they were! 

I will create a front page post with our names and a colored stork on the left for the majority prediction and add a colored stork on the right with the actual gender.

:pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue:

*Old Wives Tale #1: Heart Rate*

If the babys heart rate is above 140 bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is under 140 bpm, then it will be a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #2: Shape of Belly*

If you are carrying high, you are having a girl. If you are carrying low, its a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #3: Ring Test*

Using a string, hang your wedding ring over your pregnant belly. You are having a girl if the ring swings back and forth and its a boy if it swings in a circle. 

*Old Wives Tale #4: Shape of Moms Face*

When your face gets fuller and rounder when pregnant, it means youre going to have a girl. If your face is long and narrow, its a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #5: Key Test*
This test involves a key. If you pick up a key at the top (the roundest part), you are going to have a boy. If you pick up the key at the bottom (smallest part), you are going to have a girl.

*Old Wives Tale #6: Mayan Tale*

The Mayan tale adds the mothers age at conception and the year of conception. If the result is a even number then mom is having a girl. If the result is an odd number then a boy is on the way! 

*Old Wives Tale #7: Baking Soda Test*

Add baking soda to a cup of your urine. If no reaction, its a girl. If it fizzes, its a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #8: Acne*

If you have acne while pregnant, its a girl. Its thought that acne during pregnancy is caused by the extra hormones. 

*Old Wives Tale #9: Cravings*

People believe that if you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crave sweets, fruit, and orange juice, you are having a little girl. 

*Old Wives Tale #10: Smell of Garlic*

If a pregnant woman eats a clove of garlic and the smell does not come out of her pores, its a girl. If the smell seeps out of her pores, its a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #11: Skin under Left Eye*

The eye test is when a V or branches appear when you pull down the skin under your left eye. If you see a V or branches in the white part, youre having a girl. 

*Old Wives Tale #12: Time of Conception*

The person that is most aggressive in bed at the time of conception is the opposite of what the baby will be. 

*Old Wives Tale #13: Legs
*
If your legs get really big, youre having a boy. If your legs stay in shape and lean, its a girl. 

*Old Wives Tale #14: Moodiness and a Little Pecker*

If you are really moody, you are having a girl since you have another extra girl hormones in you. Your pregnancy will make you smile and be more happy if you are having a boy because theres a little penis inside you. Not sure how true this is, but it sure does make me laugh!

*Old Wives Tale #15: Bread*

If you eat the ends of bread, its a boy. If you eat the middle of the loaf, its a girl. 

*Old Wives Tale #16: Moms Beauty
*
Basically you are having a girl if your beauty disappears during pregnancy. It is said that the girl steals the mothers beauty. If you think that pregnancy has never made you look more beautiful, you might just be having a little boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #17: Dream of Sex of Baby*

If you have dreams that you are having a boy, you will have a girl. If you dream about having a girl, it will be a boy. Dreams show the opposite of what you are having. 

*Old Wives Tale #18: Clumsy vs. Graceful*

If the pregnant woman is graceful throughout her pregnancy, shes having a girl. If she becomes clumsy, shes having a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #19: Side You Most Rest On*

If a pregnant woman prefers to lay on her left side, shes having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, shes having a girl.

*Old Wives Tale #20: Hands*

When the pregnant woman is asked to show her hands, its a boy if she keeps her palms down and a girl if she shows her palms up. 

*Old Wives Tale #21: Breast Test*

If a pregnant womans left breast is larger than the right breast, shes having a girl. If the right breast is larger, its a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #22: Necklace Over Hand*

Have someone hold a necklace over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, its a boy. If it moves in a circle, its a girl. 

*Old Wives Tale #23: Morning Sickness*

If you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, its a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl. 

*Old Wives Tale #24: Areolae*

If your areolae (the part around your nips) have darkened, its a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #25: Feet*

Are your feet colder now that you are pregnant? If so, you just might be having a boy. If your feet have stayed the same before pregnancy and during, youre having a little girl. 

*Old Wives Tale #26: Hair on Legs*

If the hair on your legs has been growing at record speeds, you might be having a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #27: Hands are Dry*

If your hands are constantly dry, its a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #28: Urine*

What color is your pee? If it is bright yellow, you will have a little boy. If your urine is a dull yellow, plan on a girl. 

*Old Wives Tale #29: Nose*

Do you feel like your nose is growing and getting wider? If so, you might be having a boy. 

*Old Wives Tale #30: Headaches*

If you are having headaches, you might be carrying a boy. 

I got this idea from a similar post on here and the list of wives' tales comes from the following website:

https://www.hisboyscanswim.com/658/list-of-51-pregnancy-old-wives-tales-your-babys-sex-revealed


----------



## MamaBee413

:pink:* Predictions *:blue:

:pink: Mamabee413 :blue:
:blue: babyvaughan :blue:
:pink: emyandpotato :yellow:
:blue: MNgirl1991 :yellow:
:pink: Christina 86 :yellow:
:pink: babytots :yellow:
:blue: Medzi :yellow:
:pink: madseasons :pink:
:pink: pumpkin90 :yellow:
:pink: SmartieMeUp :pink:
:blue: bsmalmasm :pink:
:blue: Pinkglitterx :pink:
:blue: Rach87 :yellow:
:pink: xprincessx :yellow:


----------



## MamaBee413

girl :pink:: 22 out of the 30
boy :blue:: 4 out of the 30
inconclusive: 4 out of the 30


----------



## babyvaughan

5,6,7,18,24: boy
1,9,12,14,16, 22,23:Girl


----------



## MamaBee413

babyvaughan said:


> 5,6,7,18,24: boy
> 1,9,14,16, 22 : Girl

So an even split! Would uou like to take a guess or wait until a little later and maybe have a few more signs? I didn't include mothers intuition on there. Do you have any gut feelings?


----------



## babyvaughan

I did a few more so it adds up to :pink:


----------



## babyvaughan

I dont have any gutt feelings, I really have no idea lol even though a lot of what I have points towards girl it did with my SIL who had a boy, her family is all girls for many generations, and my fiances (her boyfriends) family is all boys so she was shocked she had a boy. I'm starting to lean towards boy even though heartbeats high & I'm super nauseous all the te lol.


----------



## emyandpotato

Of the ones that were relevant/I can remember I got 6 for boy and 5 for girl last time. Had a boy. This time 7 girl and 2 boy, so we shall see!


----------



## MamaBee413

I had strong gut feelings with my other two (I'll have yo try and calculate with their pregnancies), but no feeling with this one. Just a strong lean towards pink. I got my blood test today and so I should find out soon!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Mine was inconclusive. But I have a strong gut feeling it's a boy. :)


----------



## babyvaughan

Well I'm starting get a feeling its a boy and my fiance who was sure it was a girl has changed his mind too based off our U/S pic! Its on the Gender predication if you want to go take a guess! I have another scan in 11 days hoping to find out then!


----------



## MamaBee413

babyvaughan, I'm definitely going to go check it out. I'll update the prediction on the front page!


----------



## Christina86

I got mostly girl from these. We will see in a few months. Staying team yellow!


----------



## Cewsbaby

I got almost all girl for these and I am definitely having a little boy! Totally wrong on my end! Still fun though!


----------



## MamaBee413

Christina86 said:


> I got mostly girl from these. We will see in a few months. Staying team yellow!

Thanks for playing. I totally admire your ability to stay team yellow. Good luck and let us know after baby's birthday!


----------



## MamaBee413

Cewsbaby said:


> I got almost all girl for these and I am definitely having a little boy! Totally wrong on my end! Still fun though!

Eek! Now I'm nervous how mine will turn out as I got mostly girl too. Good luck with your little bundle of blue. You're due in a great month to have a birthday ;) We were hoping for an April baby!


----------



## MamaBee413

I'm getting excited as we may find out this week which gender we are expecting (it is a nice bonus with our genetic testing which I am super excited to get results from).


----------



## Medzi

I'm going to do some of these when I have a moment! Last time I did a few and most were boy and I had a boy, even though I thought he would be a girl! Curious this time around! I'll post my results later. We are team yellow too so we will have to wait and see in the end but I think it will be another boy.


----------



## Medzi

Exciting mamabee!


----------



## MamaBee413

Yay, Medzi. Let me know what you get. Do you have a gut feeling yet?


----------



## babytots

Girl 12 
Boy 6
11 of them inconclusive due to me being too early on or not having a necklace to hand etc etc. x


----------



## MamaBee413

Fun! Let me know if you do more and it sways the other way. I'll add you as :pink: to the front page for now :)


----------



## Medzi

The ones I could do I ended with a tie! 7 girl and 7 boy!


----------



## MamaBee413

Oh no! I'm going to put you as a boy for now, since that is kind of what you're feeling. Let me know if you want me to change it and I'll be eagerly awaiting your birth announcement! :)


----------



## Medzi

Thanks! There are a few I can still do later on. Like carrying high or low etc. Everyone thinks it will be a girl but I feel like they just think that bc I already have a boy!

Will you be finding out this week Mamabee?!


----------



## MamaBee413

I hope so. They drew the blood last Wednesday and I've seen results as early as 6 business days and as late as three weeks. And then, gender depends on whether the test was ordered right (secretly, I don't have a lot of faith in the person that ordered it). So, I'm pretty anxious as to whether my gender results will actually be there. I'll update as soon as I know though since I'll likely burst actually knowing :haha:


----------



## babyvaughan

4 more days til' my scan I wanted to push it back a few days so i'd be actually 15 weeks but I dont think that will matter he probably wont show us the gender. Either way he will likely give me another appointment 3 weeks out if he doesn't then my fiance is going to pay for us to get it done privately on Jan 31st! :)


----------



## madseasons

11 :blue: 
17 :pink: 

and it's a girl!!!!!

Mother's intuition: Boy :haha:


----------



## Medzi

I can't wait to hear more gender reveals!


----------



## MamaBee413

This exciting madseasons! Congratulations! 

Medzi, it will be so fun to see baby again! You're team yellow, right?


----------



## Medzi

Yep! I couldn't imagine knowing before meeting him/her for the first time. But I will admit hearing what everyone else is having helps me not be tempted bc I share in your excitement :)


----------



## madseasons

MamaBee413 said:


> This exciting madseasons! Congratulations!
> 
> Medzi, it will be so fun to see baby again! You're team yellow, right?

Thanks! ;)


----------



## pumpkin90

11: girl
7: Boy
12: ?


----------



## babyvaughan

I set up my gender scan for Jan 31st! :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Pumpkin, I'll put you down for girl, any gut feeling?

Babyvaughan, that will be here soon!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Girl - 13
Boy - 10
None - 7


----------



## MamaBee413

I've got you in, SmartieMeUp. Keep us posted and let us know if your princess gets her little sister :)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

18 days until I find out. Feels a life time away.


----------



## bsmalmasm

g-9 b-16 
wasn't really sure about 5 of them lol...even gut feeling said boy but u/s tech said girl at my 20 wk u/s...still not convinced tho


----------



## babyvaughan

9 days til I find out.. I really need to stay busy lol I bought stuff for a gender reveal party today :)


----------



## Pinkglitterx

My intuition is a girl
based on these ..
12 = girl
13 = boy
5 = inconclusive

We find out the sex next Saturday (31st) :D xx


----------



## MamaBee413

bsmalmasm said:


> g-9 b-16
> wasn't really sure about 5 of them lol...even gut feeling said boy but u/s tech said girl at my 20 wk u/s...still not convinced tho

I always second guessed my 20 week results for a few weeks after. Thankfully, I ended up with extra scans with both and was able to fully confirm. So, I guess the wives' tales weren't correct for you. I'm so interested to see the rate of accuracy overall. Thanks for playing!


----------



## MamaBee413

babyvaughan said:


> 9 days til I find out.. I really need to stay busy lol I bought stuff for a gender reveal party today :)

How fun! It is getting so close :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Pinkglitterx said:


> My intuition is a girl
> based on these ..
> 12 = girl
> 13 = boy
> 5 = inconclusive
> 
> We find out the sex next Saturday (31st) :D xx

Wow! You're pretty much down the middle if we add in your intuition. I don't know what to mark you as on the front page. What do you think? You're getting so close to finding out - yay!


----------



## Pinkglitterx

Hey! :) I would add down as boy only because soo many people on my gender guess scan AND in my family are betting on boy for some reason! 
we are indeed! seems ages away but im sure itll be here in no time! will definitely update back here when we find out xx


----------



## MamaBee413

Just checking in to see if there are any updates? I know some of you were due to have your scans. I hope baby cooperated for you all! :)


----------



## Pinkglitterx

Hey!! We had our scan Saturday and Shes definitely a girl! <3 :pink:


----------



## MamaBee413

Pinkglitterx said:


> Hey!! We had our scan Saturday and Shes definitely a girl! <3 :pink:

Congrats on your little pink bundle!


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm having a definite BOY! :)


----------



## Pinkglitterx

Thank you MamaBee! 
and congrats babyvaughan! xx


----------



## MamaBee413

babyvaughan said:


> I'm having a definite BOY! :)

Yay, babyv! So happy for you!


----------



## bsmalmasm

i thought id go back to when i was pregnant with previous two girls.......

1st* girl-10
boy-7
there were several I didn't try of that I dnt remember lol-13


2nd*girl-15
boy-5
10 I either didn't do or don't remember...


lol not a lot of help bc there r so many I didn't do or don't remember


----------



## MamaBee413

bsmalmasm said:


> i thought id go back to when i was pregnant with previous two girls.......
> 
> 1st* girl-10
> boy-7
> there were several I didn't try of that I dnt remember lol-13
> 
> 
> 2nd*girl-15
> boy-5
> 10 I either didn't do or don't remember...
> 
> 
> lol not a lot of help bc there r so many I didn't do or don't remember


Wow, I don't think I can remember well enough. (wishing I had taken better notes :) ) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

SmartieMeUp said:


> Girl - 13
> Boy - 10
> None - 7

I'm having a girl.


----------



## Rach87

Heres my tally. Wont find out for another 13 days though.... the wait is killing me!

Boy 13
Girl 6
Inconclusive 5
Didnt do 4


----------



## MamaBee413

SmartieMeUp said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Girl - 13
> Boy - 10
> None - 7
> 
> I'm having a girl.Click to expand...

Congrats! I'll get you updated. Is your daughter excited about a sister? I always wanted one growing up!


----------



## MamaBee413

Rach87 said:


> Heres my tally. Wont find out for another 13 days though.... the wait is killing me!
> 
> Boy 13
> Girl 6
> Inconclusive 5
> Didnt do 4

Yay, you are hoping boy too, right?! I am going to try and redo mine sometime because I think some of them have changed and I'm curious if it is enough change to sway my prediction. 13 days is coming quicker than it sounds! Mine is in 13 also :)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

MamaBee413 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Girl - 13
> Boy - 10
> None - 7
> 
> I'm having a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! I'll get you updated. Is your daughter excited about a sister? I always wanted one growing up!Click to expand...

She didn't come across too impressed when we told her she was having a sister :dohh: she was asking for a brother. Now it's settled in a bit more and we've shown excitement in front of her, she's shown acceptance and excited too!


----------



## MamaBee413

SmartieMeUp said:


> She didn't come across too impressed when we told her she was having a sister :dohh: she was asking for a brother. Now it's settled in a bit more and we've shown excitement in front of her, she's shown acceptance and excited too!

Aw, I know she'll be thrilled once sister gets here and she can love on her in person. I have one child rooting for each gender, so someone will be thrilled, and someone will have to warm up to the idea. Should be interesting.


----------



## Rach87

Mama I am hoping for a boy! yay for same day find outs!


----------



## MamaBee413

Rach87 said:


> Mama I am hoping for a boy! yay for same day find outs!

:) Yay!


----------



## MamaBee413

So, despite the overwhelming Old Wives' Tales that predicted a girl for me, and everybody (save for one) guessing girl, we are officially team :blue:.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Congratulations on your :blue: bump, MamaBee :D


----------



## Medzi

Yay Mamabee! Everyone thinks girl for me too&#8230; but we will see!


----------



## xprincessx

If the babys heart rate is above 140 bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is under 140 bpm, then it will be a boy. - Heart rate is 164bpm on home doppler so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #2: Shape of Belly*

If you are carrying high, you are having a girl. If you are carrying low, its a boy. - Too early to tell, no bump!

*Old Wives Tale #3: Ring Test*

Using a string, hang your wedding ring over your pregnant belly. You are having a girl if the ring swings back and forth and its a boy if it swings in a circle. - Don't have a ring to do this with

*Old Wives Tale #4: Shape of Moms Face*

When your face gets fuller and rounder when pregnant, it means youre going to have a girl. If your face is long and narrow, its a boy. - Face hasn't changed I don't think so :blue:

*Old Wives Tale #5: Key Test*
This test involves a key. If you pick up a key at the top (the roundest part), you are going to have a boy. If you pick up the key at the bottom (smallest part), you are going to have a girl. - Long thin part so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #6: Mayan Tale*

The Mayan tale adds the mothers age at conception and the year of conception. If the result is a even number then mom is having a girl. If the result is an odd number then a boy is on the way! - 2036 so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #7: Baking Soda Test*

Add baking soda to a cup of your urine. If no reaction, its a girl. If it fizzes, its a boy. - no reaction so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #8: Acne*

If you have acne while pregnant, its a girl. Its thought that acne during pregnancy is caused by the extra hormones. - I have had more breakouts than before pregnancy so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #9: Cravings*

People believe that if you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crave sweets, fruit, and orange juice, you are having a little girl. - Sweet and fruit here, drinking orange juice by gallon so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #10: Smell of Garlic*

If a pregnant woman eats a clove of garlic and the smell does not come out of her pores, its a girl. If the smell seeps out of her pores, its a boy. - not attempting this lol 

*Old Wives Tale #11: Skin under Left Eye*

The eye test is when a V or branches appear when you pull down the skin under your left eye. If you see a V or branches in the white part, youre having a girl. - It is in left eye so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #12: Time of Conception*

The person that is most aggressive in bed at the time of conception is the opposite of what the baby will be. - OH was in control lol so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #13: Legs
*
If your legs get really big, youre having a boy. If your legs stay in shape and lean, its a girl. - Legs haven't changed so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #14: Moodiness and a Little Pecker*

If you are really moody, you are having a girl since you have another extra girl hormones in you. Your pregnancy will make you smile and be more happy if you are having a boy because theres a little penis inside you. Not sure how true this is, but it sure does make me laugh! - Have been very moody this pregnancy so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #15: Bread*

If you eat the ends of bread, its a boy. If you eat the middle of the loaf, its a girl. - I don't eat the ends so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #16: Moms Beauty
*
Basically you are having a girl if your beauty disappears during pregnancy. It is said that the girl steals the mothers beauty. If you think that pregnancy has never made you look more beautiful, you might just be having a little boy. - I look like crap so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #17: Dream of Sex of Baby*

If you have dreams that you are having a boy, you will have a girl. If you dream about having a girl, it will be a boy. Dreams show the opposite of what you are having. - no dreams thus far

*Old Wives Tale #18: Clumsy vs. Graceful*

If the pregnant woman is graceful throughout her pregnancy, shes having a girl. If she becomes clumsy, shes having a boy. - no clumsiness so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #19: Side You Most Rest On*

If a pregnant woman prefers to lay on her left side, shes having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, shes having a girl. - right side so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #20: Hands*

When the pregnant woman is asked to show her hands, its a boy if she keeps her palms down and a girl if she shows her palms up. - not sure how i would react if i was asked this by someone but i think i would show palms down so :blue:

*Old Wives Tale #21: Breast Test*

If a pregnant womans left breast is larger than the right breast, shes having a girl. If the right breast is larger, its a boy. - left is larger so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #22: Necklace Over Hand*

Have someone hold a necklace over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, its a boy. If it moves in a circle, its a girl. - don't have a necklace to hand to try

*Old Wives Tale #23: Morning Sickness*

If you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, its a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl. - horrible MS and nausea so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #24: Areolae*

If your areolae (the part around your nips) have darkened, its a boy. - have darkened a little so :blue:

*Old Wives Tale #25: Feet*

Are your feet colder now that you are pregnant? If so, you just might be having a boy. If your feet have stayed the same before pregnancy and during, youre having a little girl. - feet feel a little cold but not sure if colder than before pregnancy but will say :blue:

*Old Wives Tale #26: Hair on Legs*

If the hair on your legs has been growing at record speeds, you might be having a boy. - no change in speed so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #27: Hands are Dry*

If your hands are constantly dry, its a boy. - hands aren't dry so :pink: 

*Old Wives Tale #28: Urine*

What color is your pee? If it is bright yellow, you will have a little boy. If your urine is a dull yellow, plan on a girl. - dull yellow so :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #29: Nose*

Do you feel like your nose is growing and getting wider? If so, you might be having a boy. - no nose change :pink:

*Old Wives Tale #30: Headaches*

If you are having headaches, you might be carrying a boy. - no headaches so :pink:

I got this idea from a similar post on here and the list of wives' tales comes from the following website:

https://www.hisboyscanswim.com/658/list-of-51-pregnancy-old-wives-tales-your-babys-sex-revealed[/QUOTE]



so for me that's 21 :pink: and 4 :blue:...majority being :pink: for me


----------



## MamaBee413

xprincessx, I've got you added. Keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## DoodleDoo

I got 12 :blue: and 13 :pink: and 5 inconclusive... so I guess that means we're predicted a girl :)

Pretty close really, we plan to stay :yellow:


----------



## Catith

I'm going to answer these and include the answers from my last pregnancy (BOY) to see the difference. I'd love some opinions and when I find out the sex I'll update.



Old Wives Tale #1: Heart Rate

Girl. but DS had the exact same heart rate as this one

Old Wives Tale #2: Shape of Belly
Girl. High and showing very early, with DS I was very low and barely showed until 30 weeks

Old Wives Tale #7: Baking Soda test.
Girl. Didn't do this with DS

Old Wives Tale #8: Acne
Girl. No acne with DS.

Old Wives Tale #9: Cravings.
Girl. I most only want fruit with DS I really didn't have any cravings.

Old Wives Tale #12: Time of Conception
Girl. I think with DS it would be boy because we were trying so I knew it needed to happen that day lol .

Old Wives Tale #14: Moodiness and a Little Pecker
Definitely girl. I have very even moods with DS.

Old Wives Tale #16: Moms Beauty
Girl? I'm not exactly glowing but I wasn't with DS either, I think it is worse this time. 


Old Wives Tale #23: Morning Sickness

This is tricky because I was very very sick with DS. I threw up 5 or 6 times a day for the first 3 months but I felt ok in between throwing up. This time I never threw up but I was nauseous constantly. I never felt good and still sometimes don't. 

Old Wives Tale #24: Areolae
Girl. They got darker with DS.

Old Wives Tale #30: Headaches
Boy. But with DS I didn't have them nearly as bad or as often as this time.

Wow I didn't realize there would be so many girls. I only abated the ones I knew off the top of my head.


----------



## xprincessx

Thought i'd update as had my gender scan on Saturday

My results were mostly team :pink: and only a couple team :blue:

Gender scan said we are team :pink: so most were right for me


----------



## lysrae

:blue: boy-7 :pink: girl-18 :yellow: neutral-3

I go for the gender scan on 4/2 and our reveal is on 4/4!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry mamabee I never updated on here. Im having a baby girl


----------



## Kerrie-x

Old Wives Tale #1: Heart Rate

If the baby&#8217;s heart rate is above 140 bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is under 140 bpm, then it will be a boy. :pink:

Old Wives Tale #2: Shape of Belly

If you are carrying high, you are having a girl. If you are carrying low, it&#8217;s a boy. *too early, will update*

Old Wives Tale #3: Ring Test

Using a string, hang your wedding ring over your pregnant belly. You are having a girl if the ring swings back and forth and it&#8217;s a boy if it swings in a circle. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #4: Shape of Mom&#8217;s Face

When your face gets fuller and rounder when pregnant, it means you&#8217;re going to have a girl. If your face is long and narrow, it&#8217;s a boy. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #5: Key Test
This test involves a key. If you pick up a key at the top (the roundest part), you are going to have a boy. If you pick up the key at the bottom (smallest part), you are going to have a girl. :pink:

Old Wives Tale #6: Mayan Tale

The Mayan tale adds the mothers age at conception and the year of conception. If the result is a even number then mom is having a girl. If the result is an odd number then a boy is on the way! :blue:

Old Wives Tale #7: Baking Soda Test

Add baking soda to a cup of your urine. If no reaction, it&#8217;s a girl. If it fizzes, it&#8217;s a boy. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #8: Acne

If you have acne while pregnant, it&#8217;s a girl. It&#8217;s thought that acne during pregnancy is caused by the extra hormones. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #9: Cravings

People believe that if you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crave sweets, fruit, and orange juice, you are having a little girl. :pink:

Old Wives Tale #10: Smell of Garlic

If a pregnant woman eats a clove of garlic and the smell does not come out of her pores, it&#8217;s a girl. If the smell seeps out of her pores, it&#8217;s a boy. 
*hate garlic so I won't be trying this one*

Old Wives Tale #11: Skin under Left Eye

The eye test is when a &#8220;V&#8221; or &#8220;branches&#8221; appear when you pull down the skin under your left eye. If you see a &#8220;V&#8221; or &#8220;branches&#8221; in the white part, you&#8217;re having a girl. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #12: Time of Conception

The person that is most aggressive in bed at the time of conception is the opposite of what the baby will be. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #13: Legs

If your legs get really big, you&#8217;re having a boy. If your legs stay in shape and lean, it&#8217;s a girl. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #14: Moodiness and a Little Pecker

If you are really moody, you are having a girl since you have another extra girl hormones in you. Your pregnancy will make you smile and be more happy if you are having a boy because there&#8217;s a little penis inside you. Not sure how true this is, but it sure does make me laugh!:pink:

Old Wives Tale #15: Bread

If you eat the ends of bread, it&#8217;s a boy. If you eat the middle of the loaf, it&#8217;s a girl. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #16: Mom&#8217;s Beauty

Basically you are having a girl if your beauty disappears during pregnancy. It is said that the girl &#8220;steals&#8221; the mother&#8217;s beauty. If you think that pregnancy has never made you look more beautiful, you might just be having a little boy. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #17: Dream of Sex of Baby

If you have dreams that you are having a boy, you will have a girl. If you dream about having a girl, it will be a boy. Dreams show the opposite of what you are having. :pink:

Old Wives Tale #18: Clumsy vs. Graceful

If the pregnant woman is graceful throughout her pregnancy, she&#8217;s having a girl. If she becomes clumsy, she&#8217;s having a boy. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #19: Side You Most Rest On

If a pregnant woman prefers to lay on her left side, she&#8217;s having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, she&#8217;s having a girl.:blue:

Old Wives Tale #20: Hands

When the pregnant woman is asked to show her hands, it&#8217;s a boy if she keeps her palms down and a girl if she shows her palms up. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #21: Breast Test

If a pregnant woman&#8217;s left breast is larger than the right breast, she&#8217;s having a girl. If the right breast is larger, it&#8217;s a boy. :pink:

Old Wives Tale #22: Necklace Over Hand

Have someone hold a necklace over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, it&#8217;s a boy. If it moves in a circle, it&#8217;s a girl. :blue: 

Old Wives Tale #23: Morning Sickness

If you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, it&#8217;s a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #24: Areolae

If your areolae (the part around your nips) have darkened, it&#8217;s a boy. :pink:

Old Wives Tale #25: Feet

Are your feet colder now that you are pregnant? If so, you just might be having a boy. If your feet have stayed the same before pregnancy and during, you&#8217;re having a little girl. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #26: Hair on Legs

If the hair on your legs has been growing at record speeds, you might be having a boy. :pink:

Old Wives Tale #27: Hands are Dry

If your hands are constantly dry, it&#8217;s a boy. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #28: Urine

What color is your pee? If it is bright yellow, you will have a little boy. If your urine is a dull yellow, plan on a girl. :blue:

Old Wives Tale #29: Nose

Do you feel like your nose is growing and getting wider? If so, you might be having a boy. :pink:

Old Wives Tale #30: Headaches

If you are having headaches, you might be carrying a boy. :blue:


----------

